

The DSM may soon classify anti-authoritarianism as a mental illness - mcantelon
http://nestmann.sovereignsociety.com/2010/09/16/are-independent-thinkers-mentally-ill/

======
joshu
you're not my real dad! stop telling me what to do!

------
gcb
people already prescribe behavior drugs for bad hair days anyway

